# Scrollsaw Portrait



## Woodworker 101 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi,

I have been scrollsawing for about 1 year now and I have always wanted to make a scrollsaw portrait but I have been failing. 
I have been using 3mm plywood, as that is what most people use but every time I cut a piece out, it snaps off halfway through the cut.

I'm just wondering am I using the right type wood for this and if so what thickness should I be using?

Many thanks,

Jackson


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Baltic Birch Plywood, in 1/8" (probably .118 or 3mm as well) is what I see many scroll saw artists use around my neighborhood. If yours is snapping then it may not be the real stuff. It comes in 60" x 60" sheets typically. I've seen apple ply and other attempts at making a competing product in the states, but it has never been as good as original Baltic Birch.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I cut all my portraits out of 1/4" oak, which actually makes it harder to cut without snapping. For you to be snapping plywood, it sounds like you may be using to coarse of a blade for the thickness of the material that you are cutting. What size blade are you using? I wouldn't go any bigger than a #2R blade for that kind of a cut.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm with Kenbo on this, its' probably the blade. Another factor could be the feed rate or saw speed, but most important is the blade.


----------

